# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  فوبيا الموت

## المعمارية

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة ، فى الحقيقة يا دكتور عادل لم اجد افضل من هذا المنتدى فى عرض مشكلتى و التى اخفقت فى حلها مرارا ، و التى اريد ان اعرف اهو وهم ام وساس قهرى، فيا دكتور عادل منذ صغرى و انا الحمد لله اصلى و ذى ما تقول كدة مرتبطة بالله فى افعالى و ضميرى ، و لكن مشكلتى الحقيقية بدات عندما عرفت الموت و القصص و الحساب و القبر ، فاصابنى حالة من الذعر و الخوف ، من سن العاشرة و انا اشعر انى ساموت قريبا و حتى الان ، لو خرجت ساموت لو كذبت ساموت و لو لم افعل هذا الشىْ ساموت ، و عندما بلغت الثانوية زادت حالتى سوءا فكل ليلة ينتابنى هذا الاحساس الرهيب بفراق الاهل و الاصدقاء و صدقنى كنت اتغلب عليه بقراءة القرآن الكريم و محاولة الانشغال باى شىْ، و انا الان فى السنة الدراسية النهائية فى الكلية و تطور هذا الشعور لحد كلما سمعت عن احد قد مات اقعد مكتئبة عدة اسابيع ، ماتت صديقة لى منذ سنوات فانتابنى حالة من البكاء العنيف و الرعشة ، و اخيرا منذ شهور توفت جدتى امام عينى ، ومن وقتها و الرجفة لا تفارقنى ، و لا اقول عن ما اذا سمعت برنامج يتحدث عن هذة الامور حتى تصيبنى هذة القشعريرة و البكاء و تزرق اظافرى و يندهش الجميع منى ، و الغريب انة من تكرار هذة الحادثة اصبحت بالنسبة لهم معروفة ، اعلم ان مشكلتى حلها فى غير الا تقول لى انكى لن تموتى لان الموت هو قضاؤنا ،انا حزينة على نفسى و اشعر اننى بهذا اغضب الله منى و اضعف الايمان فى قلبى ، ارجوك ساعدنى على حل هذة المشكلة التى غيرت من طباعى و من نفسيتى و شكرا لك على كل شىْ :2:

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة ، فى الحقيقة يا دكتور عادل لم اجد افضل من هذا المنتدى فى عرض مشكلتى و التى اخفقت فى حلها مرارا ، و التى اريد ان اعرف اهو وهم ام وساس قهرى، فيا دكتور عادل منذ صغرى و انا الحمد لله اصلى و ذى ما تقول كدة مرتبطة بالله فى افعالى و ضميرى ، و لكن مشكلتى الحقيقية بدات عندما عرفت الموت و القصص و الحساب و القبر ، فاصابنى حالة من الذعر و الخوف ، من سن العاشرة و انا اشعر انى ساموت قريبا و حتى الان ، لو خرجت ساموت لو كذبت ساموت و لو لم افعل هذا الشىْ ساموت ، و عندما بلغت الثانوية زادت حالتى سوءا فكل ليلة ينتابنى هذا الاحساس الرهيب بفراق الاهل و الاصدقاء و صدقنى كنت اتغلب عليه بقراءة القرآن الكريم و محاولة الانشغال باى شىْ، و انا الان فى السنة الدراسية النهائية فى الكلية و تطور هذا الشعور لحد كلما سمعت عن احد قد مات اقعد مكتئبة عدة اسابيع ، ماتت صديقة لى منذ سنوات فانتابنى حالة من البكاء العنيف و الرعشة ، و اخيرا منذ شهور توفت جدتى امام عينى ، ومن وقتها و الرجفة لا تفارقنى ، و لا اقول عن ما اذا سمعت برنامج يتحدث عن هذة الامور حتى تصيبنى هذة القشعريرة و البكاء و تزرق اظافرى و يندهش الجميع منى ، و الغريب انة من تكرار هذة الحادثة اصبحت بالنسبة لهم معروفة ، اعلم ان مشكلتى حلها فى غير الا تقول لى انكى لن تموتى لان الموت هو قضاؤنا ،انا حزينة على نفسى و اشعر اننى بهذا اغضب الله منى و اضعف الايمان فى قلبى ، ارجوك ساعدنى على حل هذة المشكلة التى غيرت من طباعى و من نفسيتى و شكرا لك على كل شىْ


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما تعاني منه يسمى فوبيا الموت
والفوبيا كلمة لاتينة تعني الخوف من شيئ ما، كالخوف من الظلام او الامكان المرتفعة، وحالتك هي الخوف من الموت، وتبدء الإصابة بالفوبيا منذ الطفولة المبكرة، بمعنى ان جميع الاطفال يخافون الظلام، ولكن تختلف نسبة الخوف من طفل لاخر، وكذلك الخوف من الحشرات او الدم او الامكان المرتفعة، وفي حالة زيادة هذه النسبة يصبح فوبيا.
توجد اسباب كثيرة للإصابة بفوبيا الموت، منها غموض الموت، وعدم معرفته المعرفة الصحيحة، الشعور بالذنب فقدان الاخرين.
العلاج:
افضل عرض حالتك على طبيب نفساني ليتابع حالتك ويساعدك في تقليل نسبة الخوف، فمن المستحيل التخلص كلياً من الخوف، ويمكنك الإعتماد على نفسك في ذلك، ولكن سيطول الامر ويحتاج منك مجهود ومصابرة، وان بدئتي في المحاولة فعليكي بالاتي:
يجب اولاً ان تعلمي بان هذا الخوف موجود بعقلك الباطن، نتج كما ذكرتي ببداية معرفتك بالموت، وبالتالي انتي لم تحاولي معرفة الموت المعرفة الكاملة التي تجعلك لا تخافي منه بهذا القدر، وخوفك يبعدك عن اي شيئ يتعلق بالموت، كنوع من انواع الهروب منه، لذا يجب عليكي اولاً الإقتناع بأن الموت هو موت من الحياة الدنيا، والدنيا واضح معناها هي دنيا، اي انها دنيئة، وبعدها حياة الخلود وجنات نعيم ان شاء الله، قال تعالى : وإن الدار الآخرة لهي الحيوان لو كانوا يعلمون.
لم اقلل من إيمانك ولكن اذكرك بكلام الله تعالى:
قال تعالى (كل نفس ذائقة الموت ثم إلينا ترجعون) وقال تعالى (قل لن ينفعكم الفرار إن فررتم من الموت أو القتل) وقال تعالى (قل إن الموت الذي تفرون منه فإنه ملاقيكم).
اذا الموت هو الانتقال من الحياة التي نحياها بالدنيا الى حياة اخرى ابدية لازالت مجهولة بالنسبة لنا ولكننا بإيماننا نعلم انها نعيم وخلود، قال تعالي : ولدار الآخرة خير للذين اتقوا أفلا تعقلون.
لولا حرم تمني الموت لتمناه كل مؤمن وتقي، لملقاة رب العالمين.

ليس معنى كلامي ان تحبي الموت، فالموت ذكر في القرآن الكريم على انه مصيبة، لما يخلف من فراق وحزن وخلافه، ولكن عليكي النظر اليه من الاتجاه الاخر، هو نهاية وبداية..

قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا

المؤمن دائماً متوكل على الله ويعلم ان امره بيدي الرحمن، فلن يصيبه الا ما قد قدر له.

كل ما ذكرت لابد ان تقنعي بيه، وان تبحثي عن كتب ومقالات في هذا المجال وتقرئيها، وتؤمني بها حتى تحل محل ما بعقل الباطن عن الموت.

ويمكنك ان تدربي نفسك على عدم الخوف من الموت ، وذلك اثناء تمارين الاسترخاء وتكرار التردد بانك لا تخافي والموت وانك مستعده له، وسعيدة بلقاء ربك وانتي مؤمنة.

دعي الخوف وابدئي من الان.

تحياتي للجميع.

----------

